# Kona Stinky Six 09 Einstellung



## dEm0n (9. September 2009)

Hey leute hab jetzt mein ersten Downhiller.

So nun meine Frage was sollte ich noch einstellen ? 
Hab es Ã¼ber einen Onlineversand bekommen.

Worauf sollte ich achten sprich Pflege usw. Aber kann man die Federgabel noch etwas an das gewicht anpassen?

Ja naja das wars hier noch Tech daten.

Rahmen	Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum, 6â³ Travel
Felgen	Alex DM-24
Gabel	Marzocchi 55-RS 160mm w/20mm Dropouts	
Naben	VR: Formula DH
HR: Shimano M475 Disc
Steuersatz	FSA Orbit Z1.5R	
LaufrÃ¤der	Stainless 14g Spokes
DÃ¤mpfer	Fox Vanilla R	
Bereifung	Maxxis Minion 26x2.35 
Schaltwerk	Shimano Deore	
Pedale	Kona Jackshit
Umwerfer	Shimano Deore	
Lenker	Kona OB Riser
Schalthebel	Shimano Deore	
Griffe	Kona LOG
Kurbelgarnitur	FSA Moto-X, Guard/36/24	
Vorbau	Kona OB
Innenlager	FSA Moto Integrated	
Sattel	WTB Pure V Sport
Kette	Shimano Deore	
SattelstÃ¼tze	Kona OB
Zahnkranz	Shimano Deore (11-34, 9spd)	
Sattelklemmung	Kona QR
Bremsen	Hayes Hydraulic Stroker Ryde V7	
Farbe	Gloss White
Bremshebel	Hayes Hydraulic Stroker Ryde


----------



## livefordh (22. September 2009)

Hey Konafahrer,
Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike. Das "SIX" ist zwar kein reiner Downhiller aber schon für leichtes Downhill und gut zum Freeriden geeignet. Habe mir auch ein Stinky Six zum Freeriden gekauft und bekomme es in ein bis zwei Wochen. Melde mich dann mal, wegen der Einstellungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mixed_Metal (1. Oktober 2009)

Stinky six is saugeil


----------



## livefordh (13. Oktober 2009)

Bericht! ..habe da six nun ein paar tage geschruppt!!
Die komponenten sind kein schrott. Man kann nur nicht viel einstellen, aber wenn man die richtige einstellung gefunden hat, dann funzt alles ganz gut. Nur was will man mit dem six machen... das ist die frage? .... hatte riesen spass mit den six, bin sogar unter anderem ein 6 meter gap gesprungen, super kurvenverhalten und sogar ein leichten downhill im regen mit wurzeln runter, alles bestens !!! Schone das bike nicht!!! Die Federung von vorne 160 und hinten 152mm schrängt dann schon irgendwann ein. Resume:  Ich finde es super, vertraue den Komponenten, der Gabel und fühle mich wohl auf dem six! Ich fahre sonst dowhillrennen und habe schon die heftigsten strecken gefahren und weiß wovon ich sprechen... Für mich persönlich


----------



## el_l0c0 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich son altes Thema hier rauskrame. Ich wollte mir gerne das Stinky Six 09 bestellen, weiß aber nicht, welche Rahmengröße ich am besten nehmen soll, ob 17 oder 18 Zoll.
Ich bin ca. 183 cm groß und meine Schrittlänge liegt bei ca. 84 cm.
Was fahrt ihr denn für Rahmengrößen bei wlechen Körperabmessungen(von den Stinky Six-Fahrern). Wär nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## hyabusa (21. Januar 2010)

ich bin 180cm und fahre das 18"  aber es ist ein freeride bike und meistens fährt man doch eh im stehen daher ist die bein länge und so ja eigentlich nebensächlich, ich bin super zufrieden. touren habe ich auch damit gemacht aber am besten fahrt es sich bei mir um der ecke, quasi meine haus strecke 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzrJZbW4Hqo&feature=player_embedded#

mein bike http://www.traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=3713

wie du siehst ist da nicht mehr viel orginal weil bei härteren einsatz so langsam die teile verabschieden und die gabel habe ich total kaputt gekloppt aber garantie sei dank

fahren tut sich das ding absolute klasse da kommen die spezi mit viel mehr ferderweg nicht hinterher und sprünge bis 4m waren nie ein problem.

gruss


----------



## pixelgage (15. März 2010)

ich bestell mir jetzt das kona stinky six auch bals
und nach euren berichten kann es fast nur  noch ein richt ig geilees bike sein
mfg pixelgage


----------



## ChrisChros (17. März 2010)

also bis jetzt kann ich noch nichts negatives berichten...fahr des stinky jez seit ca 3 Wochen
super kurvenlage...hammer in der luft

die bremsen sind halt nicht so der hammer, relativ große handkräfte aber sie bremsen 
am anfang hatte ich Bedenken wegen der HR Nabe, aber bis jez hält se gut...und ich bin damit schon relativ große dinger gesprungen(~8 m Double, relativ große Step ups und 2-3 m Drops)

ich musste mir nur ne andere Feder für den Dämpfer besorgen weil ich zu leicht für die verbaute war

Gruß Christian


----------



## pixelgage (18. März 2010)

wie schwer bist du?


----------



## ChrisChros (18. März 2010)

~ 60 kg hab ne 400er Feder jez drin...serienmäßig war ne 500er drin...die is so für 75 bis 80 kg geeignet, kommt aber auch immer drauf an was du fährst

nur zum springen wär die 500er gegangen...aber auf Trails dämpft die weichere besser und nimmt auch die kleineren Schläge raus


----------



## Mtbcube (19. März 2010)

ChrisChros schrieb:


> ~ 60 kg hab ne 400er Feder jez drin...serienmäßig war ne 500er drin...die is so für 75 bis 80 kg geeignet, kommt aber auch immer drauf an was du fährst
> 
> nur zum springen wär die 500er gegangen...aber auf Trails dämpft die weichere besser und nimmt auch die kleineren Schläge raus


 
Wieviel hast du denn für die neue feder bezahlt. Und welche wäre das dann genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (20. März 2010)

Ja des war so ne Sache...hab mir eine von Manitou EBL 200mm 400x2.3 für knappe 14 euro bestellt(bei bikecomponents)....dann hat sich aber rausgestellt das der Durchmesser der Manitoufeder zu groß ist
zum Glück kannte ich jemand der mir größere Teller aus Aluminium drehen konnte...so passt die Manitou auch


----------



## Mtbcube (20. März 2010)

man kann sich doch auch die fox feder kaufen. da gibt es aber eine mit 32 und eine mit 35mm innendurchmesser. welche würde denn jetzt in den vanilla r passen?


----------



## ChrisChros (20. März 2010)

klar aber schau dir mal den Preisunterschied an, die original Feder hat 32 mm Innendurchmesser


----------



## Mtbcube (20. März 2010)

Ist es denn egal welchen innendurchmesser ich nehme?


----------



## ChrisChros (20. März 2010)

nein...wie gesagt der Durchmesser der Manitou war zu groß, die dürfte 35mm gehabt haben, deshalb hatte die zu viel Spiel


----------



## *guru* (22. März 2010)

guck mal im bikemarkt da gibts die meist recht günstig, oder ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mixed_Metal (31. März 2010)

muss jez mal erwähnen das nächste woche mein six geliefert wird und ich gleich mal knackig MIT DEM SIX den Wallberg hochfahren darf! 
wünscht mir glück


----------



## 4shore (1. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage an euch Six Rider ich bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Dämpfer. Zur Auswahl stehn ein Fox Van R und ein Fox Dhx 3.0. Eibaulänge is klar mit 200mm, doch der Hub bereitet mir Probleme mit 50mm oder 57mm? Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. April 2010)

moin, gemeinde, mein stonky six (2009) ist da und ich bin endlich mal zum fahren gekommen. 

geil, absolut geil. 
wie die technik in den letzten 14jahren nach vorn ging bei der heckfederung is absolut geil!!! 

nur das die federelemente am ende sind bei meinem körpergewicht (115kilo), habe es allerdings auf 30% sag eingestellt bekommen, aber gefühlsmässig ist die hintere federung härter als vorn. muss mich damit noch mal beschäftigen mit der korrekten einstellung. 

meine eigentliche frage: welche federn würdet ihr mir für die bomber und den vanilla dämpfer empfehlen?!?!

mfg, patrick.


----------



## ChrisChros (11. April 2010)

normalerweise sollte es keine Probleme geben, wenn du 30% Sag hast....aber in deiner Gewichtsklasse hab ich keine Ahnung, bin selber nur bei etwas über 60


----------



## Staples (14. April 2010)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> nur das die federelemente am ende sind bei meinem körpergewicht (115kilo), habe es allerdings auf 30% sag eingestellt bekommen, aber gefühlsmässig ist die hintere federung härter als vorn. muss mich damit noch mal beschäftigen mit der korrekten einstellung.
> 
> meine eigentliche frage: welche federn würdet ihr mir für die bomber und den vanilla dämpfer empfehlen?!?!
> 
> mfg, patrick.


 
Hey,

ich bin ca die gleiche Gewichtsklasse und möchte mir das Stinky die Tage zulegen, hast du schon Erfahrungen zwecks Federn und Preis machen können?


Gruß Staples


----------



## Enginejunk (25. April 2010)

hi, waren heute in dresden ne tour machen und bei einem sprung die treppen herunten schlägt mir die gabel auf (warn 2m tief und dann die stufen weiter) 


woher bekomme ich eine härtere feder oder sollte ich nur das öl tauschen gegen eine zähere visko?! 
habe schon bei marzocchi auf der page geschaut, da gibt es aber nix für die 55 und google labert mir immer nur was wegen preis der gabel und schlickjumper.... 


hat einer von euch ne idee? und welche feder würde ich überhaupt brauchen bzw. welches öl??

gabel ist ne marzocchi bomber 55 RS. 

wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte... 



gruss, patrick.


----------



## hyabusa (26. April 2010)

Hallo, für die gabel gibt es keine feder, sie wurde für 80kg gebaut. sogar ersatzteile sind schwer zubekommen weil es sich ber der gabel um eine abgespeckte version handelt die nie offizel zu kaufen gab. öl hat sie nicht. meine hat ewigkeiten gebraucht bis sie eingefahren war und hatte dann auch ein weicheres ansprech verhalten. gruss steffen


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2010)

da gibt es nichts?! das ist ja total blöd! 

mh, hat einer so eine gabel schonmal aufgehabt?! wäre es möglich eine aluhülse als "vorspannfeder" oder distanzstück zu nehmen so das die feder mehr gespannt wird oder geht sie dann auf block?!

habe sowas schon öfter bei meinen und anderen motorrädern gemacht wo keine anderen federn verfügbar waren. 

ich dachte da so an 10-15mm länge (je nach grundlänge der feder), ein stück alu gedreht und eingesetzt. geht das? 

und warum hat sie eigentlich kein öl?! wer oder was dämpft dann? mittels gasdruck?!






gruss, patrick.


----------



## ChrisChros (26. April 2010)

hast du die gabel denn schonmal aufgehabt? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass die ohne öl dämpft....ne feder lässt sich bestimmt auch finden


----------



## hyabusa (27. April 2010)

ja ich habe sie schon auf gehabt und auf der herstellerseite findet man ach angaben zu ölmengen und so. und dort steht auch das es kein öl hat. am kona ist die 55 RS glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. April 2010)

ja genau, die 55RS. 

da du sie schon aufhattest, was denskt du, kann man die feder mittels aluhülse oder so weiter vorspannen?!

wenn ja, wie bekommt man sie auf, bzw. gibts ne anleitung dafür? 





gruss, patrick.


----------



## hyabusa (27. April 2010)

auf der rebountseite kannst du nichts machen, auf der anderen seite ist eine feder drin, unter der gummiabdeckung in der mitte des sechskant ist eine imboschraube, dort kannst du die vorspannung einstellen. dreh doch einfach den sechskannt raus und zieh alles raus, wenn du die richtige hülse hast kann man da sicher die vorspannung noch steigern. die gabel hat nur eine feder und die gummikappe musst du raus pulen.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. April 2010)

hi, ja das mit der kappe ist mir klar, mit dem inbus auch, is ja schon voll zugedreht. 

also reicht es den inbus rauszudrehen und dann was auszumessen?! 


danke schonmal, werd gleich mal nachschauen. 



gruss, patrick.


----------



## Enginejunk (28. April 2010)

so, habe nun die richtige einstellung gefunden. 

nachdem ich den inbus rausgedreht habe, habe ich auch die grosse verschlusskappe rausgedreht (21er SW) die feder habe ich rausgenommen und alles begutachtet. 

fix zum nachbarn (ich habe privat keine drehbank) und aus alu 3 zylinder gedreht, 1mal 8mm, 13mm und 18mm. 

die hülsen haben einen aussendurchmesser von 19mm un mit nem kurzen sackloch in der mitte, 4mm durchmesser, 3mm tief. (sackloch wird nach oben montiert, warum seht ihr wenn  ihr die gabel aufschraubt)

die serienmässige stahlscheibe wird mit montiert! daher auch die komischen masse der alu-hülse. 

zuerst habe ich es mit der 18mm hülse probiert, war aber viel zu hart selbst bei komplett aufgedreht. 

dann die 8mm hülse, war genau richtig, allerdings die vorspannung komplett zugedreht. 

also habe ich jetzt 13mm drin, die feder geht nicht auf block und die vorspannung ist exakt in der mitte, so habe ich also noch luft nach oben und unten. 


wenn ich dann wieder unter 100kilo wiege werde ich mir wohl die 8mm hülse einsetzen. 


ich hoffe ich kann damit ein paar menschen helfen die auch etwas mehr auf den rippen haben und mit dem bike nicht auf eine härtere gangart verzichten möchten ohne gleich ne andere gabel zu kaufen, weil schlecht is diese nicht. 


gruss, patrick.


----------



## dennis2311 (3. Mai 2010)

Ist es eig möglich das Stinky Six später auf 180 mm zu rüsten? (Vorne und Hinten)

LG
Dennis


----------



## ChrisChros (3. Mai 2010)

Grundsaetzlich schon, wird aber die gesammte Geometrie veraendern, und das auf jedenfall negativ,außerdem wird dadurch das tretlager zu hoch, also nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## dennis2311 (3. Mai 2010)

Hmm was gäb es denn für Alternativen das Bike zu erweitern, in Sachen Gabel un d Dämpfer? 

Sonst hätt man ja irgendwann ne 66er oder ne Totem ranschrauben können


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Mai 2010)

gibts eigentlich auch umlenkhebel für das SIX von der englichen firma? 
die mit den 4 buchstaben, irgendwas mit B am anfang. 

hm, umrüsten auf 180mm habe ich auch schon überlegt. 
wenn man vorne und hinten um 2cm höherkommt, macht das viel aus?!?!


----------



## Zerious (5. Mai 2010)

also wäre es denn möglich wenn ich hinten und vorne auf 200mm kommen würde, das es dann hinhaut mit der geometrie?
oder is das zuviel für das kleine stinky six?
hätte noch ne fox 40 rc2 rumfliegen und nen dhx 4.0....passt wahrscheinlich eher weniger!
aber okay wenn das tretlager zu weit hoch kommt is auch mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rackham (6. Mai 2010)

Hi

ich hab mir in mein Kona Stinky Six vorne ne 180iger Gabel eingebaut und dafür die Spacer raus. Fühlt sich für mich gut an. 
Auserdem bekomm ich noch nen Lenker mit weniger Rise. Was es noch mehr ausgleichen müsste.
Bin allerdings selbst noch Anfänger. Vieleicht isses auch Humbug


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (8. Mai 2010)

Kann mann ins kona vllt einen anderen dämpfer einbaun?
Wennja welcher ginge denn da?


----------



## ChrisChros (9. Mai 2010)

theoretisch jeder mit der selben Einbaulänge, also 200m


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Mai 2010)

ja also die Gabel ausstauschen wäre gut ^^, drecks RS so sieht des Ding nach 2 Monaten aus 







is zwa en Garantiefall, die Gabel is aber erstma 4 Wochen weg, wenn ich se einschick


----------



## VollKontakt (17. Mai 2010)

Servus Leute
hab mir gerade auch mein stinky six bestellt
wollt noch fragen was kann ich an dem fahrrad einstellen?
sin die bremsen gut genug für nen stoppie
un da es mein erstes fully is wollt ich noch fragen wie es is treppen runterzufahren


----------



## Zerious (17. Mai 2010)

hey vollkontakt
also die bremsen sind auf jedenfall ausreichend
und treppen runterfahren is auch kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VollKontakt (17. Mai 2010)

cool danke 
ich hatte davor ein giant brass2 
die bremsen waren das schlimmste was ich je hatte un bei treppen is das heck immer hochgesprungen
aber bei der gabel un beim dämpfer kann man doch die härte einstellen oder?


----------



## KonaStinkySix (17. Mai 2010)

Also bei der Gabel gibt's nur die Rebound Einstellung, beim Dämpfer bin ich mir net sicher, ich fahr selbst des Stinky Six aber ich weiß nicht wie man die Einstellung beim Dämpfer nennt. Könnt Rebound sein. Und: Die Bremsen sind der Hammer, also ich hatte bis jetzt (in der 2ten Saison) noch keine Probleme. Selbst die Gabel macht keine Mucken, außer dass die Gabel manchmal mal langsam, mal schnell federt, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme, einfach immer schön sauber machen


----------



## VollKontakt (17. Mai 2010)

klar ich pflege meine bikes wie meine babys 
also kann man den dämpfer un die gabel auch schön hart machen wenn man will oder?


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Mai 2010)

man kann die Gabel nicht härter machen, man kann nur die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit regulieren, soweit ich weiß gibt es für die 55 RS auch keine anderen Federn

beim Dämpfer ist es so, dass man ebenfalls die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ändern kann, außerdem kann man die Feder etwas weicher/härter einspannen, bringt aber nix(ich spüre keinen Unterschied), wenn man den Dämpfer härter haben möchte muss man die Feder auswechseln, man muss außerdem sagen, dass das bike beim bergauffahren nur sehr wenig wippt, also brauch man meiner Meinung nach keine Blockierfunktion im Dämfper

Gruß Christian


----------



## VollKontakt (17. Mai 2010)

geil also isses auch tourentauglich 
ey meine vorfreude steigt bis zur decke 
bin ja ma gespannt wie lange der versand bei jehlebikes dauert


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Mai 2010)

ich weiß nicht was du im moment fährst, aber ich vermute mal, dass das stinky deutlich schwerer sein wird mit 17 kg, und die minions rollen relativ scheise, also freu dich net zu früh  man kommt aber auf jeden fall damit den berg hoch


----------



## VollKontakt (17. Mai 2010)

zur zeit fahre ich ein giant brass 2 (dirtbike)


----------



## Mixed_Metal (17. Mai 2010)

@VollKontakt

bei mir hat der Versand zwei Wochen gedauert


----------



## Zerious (18. Mai 2010)

als bei mir war der versand bei jehlebikes 3 tage....ging ratz fatz.
hab eigentlich so mit 4 wochen gerechnet


----------



## VollKontakt (18. Mai 2010)

is ja geil naja einma 2 wochen einma 3 tage da treff ich bestimmt die mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerious (19. Mai 2010)

joa damit kannste auch zufrieden sein:-D


----------



## Zerious (20. Mai 2010)

postet doch mal was hier alles schon an eurem stinky six verändert habt bzw angebaut habt


----------



## KonaStinkySix (20. Mai 2010)

Alsoo: Hab von ner 2fach Kurbel vorne des kleine Blatt abgebaut sowie Bashguard und dafür von E13 die LS1 eingebaut. Macht sich gut.


----------



## Rackham (21. Mai 2010)

Hi

ALso ich hab bis jetzt: 

-Truvative Shiftguide Kettenführung eingebaut
-Die Gabel gege ne Rock Shocks Domain 180mm getauscht
-nen Race Face Evolve Vorbau
-Den Lenker gegen nen Scott Pilot Fr Pro 1 (750mm breite/ 20mm Rise)
 getauscht.

Gerade durch den Lenker hab ich viel mehr Kontrolle über das Rad. Bunnyhops und Sprünge fallen mir jetzt viel leichter. Kann natürlich bei jedem anders sein.

Ansonsten will ich als nächste ne andere Bereifung drauf geben und eventuell nen kürzeren Vorbau. 70mm kommt mir schon etwas sehr lang vor. Hat jemand erfahung mit nem kürzeren Vorbau auf dem Kona?


----------



## ChrisChros (21. Mai 2010)

180er Gabel macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, die gesammte Geometrie wird verschlechtert, außerdem kommt des tretlager zu hoch


----------



## Rackham (21. Mai 2010)

Mir ist keine Verschlechterung aufgefallen. Die Gabel sakt doch sowieso ein. Da gehts lediglich um ein paar mm. 

Oder anders gesagt:



evil_rider schrieb:


> naja, der 1° flachere lenkwinkel und das 7mm  höhere tretlager sollten sich nicht negativ aufs fahrverhalten  auswirken...



In dem Treat gings um Genau die gleiche Frage und um das gleiche Bike.


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Mai 2010)

die bremsen sind der letzte husten!!! aber der allerletzte! 


zudem kann man die gabel in der härte weiter verstellen, habe mir ja distanzbuchsen für die feder gedreht, sie wird somit härter. 

und mit den 17kilo, jaaa, is nich ganz tourentauglich, aber man kann es sehr gut pedalieren. 

habe jetzt schon 3 touren durchs das vogtland und das erzgebirge gemacht, bei der auffahrt wars natürlich schon ne schwitzige sache, aber die abfahrten mit dem SIX lassen alles vergessen.... 





gruss, patrick.


----------



## rlpdownhill (22. Mai 2010)

hey leute bin am überlegen mir das kona stinky 2009 zu holen .
hat irgendwer damit schon erfahrungen oder kann mir sagen ob das ne gute wahl wäre.
würde mich über eure antworten freuen.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Mai 2010)

Rackham schrieb:


> HiHat jemand erfahung mit nem kürzeren Vorbau auf dem Kona?




ja, ich hatte testweise mal den vorbau von meinem Giant drauf, ein Truvativ Holzfeller mit 45mm länge, also mir ist er zu kurz. 


beim X-up schlage ich mir fast die knie auf, was komischerweise mit dem originalen vorbau net passiert bzw. die gefahr nicht so hoch ist. 

zudem sitze ich dann auch etwas zu gedrungen darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (22. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch schon dran gedacht mir nen kürzeren vorbau drauf zu machen, habs dann aber gelassen weil ich so gut damit zurecht komme, vorallem beim springen


----------



## Zerious (25. Mai 2010)

Rackham schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ALso ich hab bis jetzt:
> 
> ...


 
ja ne kettenführung is schon wichtig.. is echt nervig ohne....die paar euros hätten die ruhig noch investieren können und zum standardaustattung beisteuern können

der lenker is cool..haste den auch in weiß??

ich wollte bei mir evtl bald die fox vanilla r gegen die fox van r austauschen..


----------



## Rackham (25. Mai 2010)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ja, ich hatte testweise mal den vorbau von meinem Giant drauf, ein Truvativ Holzfeller mit 45mm länge, also mir ist er zu kurz.
> 
> 
> beim X-up schlage ich mir fast die knie auf, was komischerweise mit dem originalen vorbau net passiert bzw. die gefahr nicht so hoch ist.
> ...




Ok dann werd ich das auch erstmal lassen. Bin ja so eigentlich auch ganz  zufrieden damit. Aber vieleicht auch nur weils ich nicht anders kenne 



Zerious schrieb:


> ja ne kettenführung is schon wichtig.. is echt  nervig ohne....die paar euros hätten die ruhig noch investieren können  und zum standardaustattung beisteuern können
> 
> der lenker is cool..haste den auch in weiß??
> 
> ich wollte bei mir evtl bald die fox vanilla r gegen die fox van r  austauschen..



Ich hab den in Schwarz mit weißem Aufdruck. Passt auch optisch super.
Wieso willst du den Fox tauschen? Finde eigentlich der arbeitet ganz gut  mit.


Womit ich momentan Probleme habe ist die Bremse. Am Anfang gings aber jetzt braucht man immer mehr Kraft bis sich da was tut. Bzw der Weg am Bremshebel von ab da wo man zieht bis da wo sie wirklich bremst ist ziemlich lang inzwischen. Blöd ausgedrückt aber ich hoffe trotzdem verständlich  Weis jemand ob man da noch was nachjustieren kann? War jetzt zwei Tage im Bikepark und in der Zeit hat es sich ziemlich verschlechtert.


----------



## Zerious (26. Mai 2010)

vll haste ja luft in der bremsanlage!musste ma entlüften.
in welchem bikepark biste denn gefahren?


----------



## KonaStinkySix (26. Mai 2010)

Ja entlüften wär warscheinlich angebracht.
Ich kontrollier die Bremsanlage einfach pro Monat einmal.
Bis jetzt funktioniert sie aber zuverlässig.
Dämpfer würde ich aber auch nicht tauschen, tut seine Dienste hervorragend.
Evtl. die Gabel würd ich noch tauschen, aber das hat noch Zeit.


----------



## Rackham (26. Mai 2010)

Zerious schrieb:


> vll haste ja luft in der bremsanlage!musste ma entlüften.
> in welchem bikepark biste denn gefahren?



Sonntag Leogang und Montag Saalbach. Die Lines in Saalbach wurde "überarbeitet" und sind echt traumhaft.



KonaStinkySix schrieb:


> Ja entlüften wär warscheinlich angebracht.
> Ich kontrollier die Bremsanlage einfach pro Monat einmal.



Oha davon hab ich leider gar keine Ahnung. Kann ich sowas als Laie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrostyPeak (26. Mai 2010)

rlpdownhill schrieb:


> hey leute bin am überlegen mir das kona stinky 2009 zu holen .
> hat irgendwer damit schon erfahrungen oder kann mir sagen ob das ne gute wahl wäre.
> würde mich über eure antworten freuen.




also stinky 09 oder stinky six?

ich fahr seit 2 wochen das 09er stinky. macht schon derbe spaß und die ausstattung ist besser als beim 2010er (und die farbe sowieso)


----------



## Zerious (27. Mai 2010)

entlüften is eig. kein ding.....
hier ma ein gutes video zum veranschaulichen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpdTKzgoVGk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpdTKzgoVGk[/COLO"]YouTube- Stroker bleeding procedure[/nomedia]

in saalbach warste?
mann leider viel zu weit weg von mir will da auch hin


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2010)

ich finde den dämpfer hinten eigentlich auch recht gut, wohl auch weil ich nix anderes gewohnt bin.... 


habe jetzt die woche über mein Kona mitgehabt auf montage und konnte in hamburg maln bissel was testen (Deiche un so... ) und die gabel etwas modifiziert da sie nur 130mm einfederte (mittels kabelbinder gemessen) selbst bei bei nem derben 140cm treppensprung ins flat als 115kilo mensch. 

habe die feder rausgebaut, den anschlagpuffer um 25mm gekürzt UND die führungslippen etwas kleiner geschnitten (Cuttermesser) so das der anschlagpuffer nicht mehr fest sitzt sondern drin leicht gleitet. 
zudem oben wie unten die kante leicht gebrochen bei dem anschlagpuffer, so kann er nicht an der feder hängenbleiben. 

beim gleichen Drop habe ich jetzt 150mm effektiv genutzten federweg + eine weichere Progression beim ende des federwegs, da ist also noch potenzial. Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht: bei kleineren sprüngen bzw. einfachen kanten wie an bahnschienen etc. ein feineres ansprechen! minimal, aber spürbar... 




falls ihr übrigens ne andere federn sucht, ich habe mal die daten der originalen feder der marzocchi 55 RS gemessen: 

300mm lang
30mm aussendurchmesser
4,1mm Drahtstärke
21,8mm innendurchmesser
28 windungen

der serien anschlagpuffer ist übrigens 170mm lang. 



ich denke mal es lässt sich im Marzocchi sortiment oder woanders eine passende härtere/weichere feder finden. 

ich habe ja meine feder anders hart bekommen... 





ach ja, bis jetzt erfolgte änderungen: 

Vorn Umwerfer entfernt mit allem drum und dran (brauch keine sau)
Schwalbe DH schläuche mit Schraderventil
Federgabel modifiziert
Sattelstütze gekürzt (sattel nu komplett versenkbar, gut zum zwischen die beine klemmen beim jumpen)
Felgen Weiss lackiert. 


geplant: ne RICHTIGE bremse, net son stuss wie Hayes!!! (vorn liegen beide beläge nur an der unteren hälfte der scheibe auf, werdse ma abziehen auf der fräse und ma sehn obs besser wird) aja, soll ne CODE oder na Gustl werden... bin eher für de Gustl...  aber dat geld.... 


lenker werde ich nächste woche verbreitern auf 760mm, habe ich auch am giant, feine sache und gewohnt. 

rahmen in Grüngold lackieren....

Kettenführung (selber bauen, ich hasse kaufteile)







PS: die reifen finde ich, trotz gefühlt hohem rollwiderstand, richtig geil vom Grip her!!! 

total der Hammer, habe testweise mal meine Schwalbe Muddy´s aufgezogen, die haben hinten net soviel seitenhalt auf derselben strecke bei selbem wetter. 




ich bin eigentlich rundrum zufrieden mit dem bike, macht spass und hält. 



gruss, patrick. 







PPS: wofür zum geier is eigentlich der gewindenippel auf der linken seite vom sitzrohr 40mm oberhalb vom serien-umwerfer da?!?!? ne trinkflachen halterung wirds net sein, oder?!?!


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Mai 2010)

Also ich Wiege grad mal knapp über 60 und hab bei der rs schon einige durchschläge zu verzeichnen, die übliche Federwegsausnutzung ist auch relativ gut

Mit den hayes bremsen bin ich eig bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, diese Halterung am Rahmen ist für eine strebe für die hintere Bremse(wie beim stinky deluxe) die irgendwie die Bremsperformance beim Einfedern des Dämpfers verbessert

Gruß Christian


----------



## Enginejunk (28. Mai 2010)

ach, die bremsmoment abstützung?!?! GEIL!!! 


da besorge ich mir mal das ausfallende, vlei passt das ja. 





PS: wie gesagt, in meiner gewichtsklasse is die bremse schrott UND sie fährt nur zur hälfte ab. ich versuch gleich maln bild zu machen was ich meine, hab aber nurn Fotohandy.


----------



## Mixed_Metal (30. Mai 2010)

bei meinem is jez auf einmal hinten n leichter achter drin

n paar speichen sind locker, weiss jemand was ich machen soll?


----------



## Mixed_Metal (30. Mai 2010)

hab übrigens keine ahnung wie man nen reifen zentriert


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Mai 2010)

rad ausbauen und ab zum fahrradhändler, der macht das fürn 10er (zumindest hier) wieder gerade.


----------



## Mixed_Metal (30. Mai 2010)

thx wohne aber in münchen da könnt des etwas teurer werden^^


----------



## Mixed_Metal (30. Mai 2010)

weiss übrigens jemand wie man den freilauf vom six lauter machen kann weil der is sooooooooooooo leise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (30. Mai 2010)

neue nabe...hab mir z.b. grad ne hope pro 2 bestellt, gibt net viele, die lauter sind 

wegen schlägen im laufrad würde ich nicht jedes mal zum hänler rennen...einfach mal ein altes laufrad nehmen und ausprobieren

also ich nehm immer nen imbus und halt in an den rahemn und lass ihn an der felge schleifen, so erkenne ich dann die schläge, dann einfach mit nem nippelspanner die richtige speiche(n) anziehen(am besten mal in goggle laufrad zentieren eingeben, da gibts gute erklärungen) beim HR muss man außerdem noch drauf achten, was oft nicht erwähnt wird, dass die speichen auf der einen seite kürzer als auf der anderen seite sind...da muss man etwas aufpassen

bei höhenschlägen wirds schwer die auszubessern...hab z.b. an einer stelle ein paar mm, die bekommt man net mehr raus, aber is egal, merkt man eh nicht


----------



## gnarfman (12. Juni 2010)

hallo hab mir auch ein stinky six zugelegt.Ein echt geiles teil.Das einzige was mich son bischen nervt ist das das teil zwischen kettenstrebe und sattelstrebe sich immer löhst.Hat wer ähnliche probleme bzw lösungen


----------



## KonaStinkySix (13. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß leider nicht ganz was du konkret meinst. Gehts vielleicht noch ein bisschen genauer?
Danke


----------



## Zerious (14. Juni 2010)

waaas?
zwischen kettenstrebe und sattelstrebe??????
das musst du wirklich ein bisschen erläutern

hatte letztens mein pech tag, hatte an beiden reifen nen platten und war noch 6km von daheim entfernt und natürlich keine pumpe dabei^^
naja jetzt kommen wenigstens vernünftige schläuche rein


----------



## gnarfman (14. Juni 2010)

das teil wo der schnellspanner und die bremse dranhängt löst sich von der kettenstrebe(zwei kleine schwarze schrauben)


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Juni 2010)

ja das Ausfallende....bei mir hat sich ganz am Anfang mal eine Schraube gelöst, hab sie einfach festgezogen, keine Probleme bis jetzt

wenns bei dir so nicht hält versuchs mal mit Schraubensicherung, gibts in jedem Radladen bzw. man kanns bestellen...einfach auf das Gewinde der Schraube auftragen, muss halten

gruß christian


----------



## KonaStinkySix (15. Juni 2010)

Achsoo des Teil. Also mit der Ausfallenden hat ich bisjetzt noch keine Probleme.


----------



## ChrisChros (15. Juni 2010)

schau lieber mal nach, die lösen sich wirklich ganz gerne mal


----------



## KonaStinkySix (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich schau mir des fahrrad ansich 1-mal pro woche durch (tägliche Benutzung...). Wie gesagt, bis jetzt keine Probleme mit der Ausfallenden, aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnarfman (17. Juni 2010)

weis jemand wo es günstig ein d.o.p.e. system samt passender 
rod gibt?ich denke dann ist das problem langfristig gelöst


----------



## ChrisChros (17. Juni 2010)

naja du musst schon so 300 Euro dafür einkalkulieren, ob des mit jeder Bremse kompatibel ist weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Mixed_Metal (28. Juni 2010)

bei mir lösen sich in letzter zeit andauernd die speichen habs zum zentrieren gebracht aber ne woche später as selbe 
hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?
bzw. weiss jemand was ich machen soll?


----------



## ChrisChros (28. Juni 2010)

was verstehst du unter lösen? sind die speichen richtig wabbelig?

am besten altes laufrad nehmen und üben, dann musstes net wegbringen 

nach dem zentrieren lösen sich die speichen immer ein wenig, aber wenn man sie dann nachzieht sollte sich im allgemeinen nicht groß was ändern...liegt eventuell daran dass dein händler die speichen nicht fest genug zieht, sag ihm vlt einfach mal dass er se dir richtig ordentlich festzieht

ansonsten wüsste ich da keinen grund, und fals es einen gibt müsste es dein händler wissen


----------



## Mixed_Metal (29. Juni 2010)

war heute im alpha bike in münchen die ham gesagt jehle bikes hat bei der einspeichung geschlampt 
werd meine laufräder einschicken

 @ chriscross ja richtig wabblig kurz vorm rausfallen


----------



## gnarfman (30. Juni 2010)

Mixed_Metal schrieb:


> bei mir lösen sich in letzter zeit andauernd die speichen habs zum zentrieren gebracht aber ne woche später as selbe
> hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?
> bzw. weiss jemand was ich machen soll?



musst du abdrücken dann nachzentrieren dann noch mal abdrücken und zentrieren usw. bis das rad nicht mehr "singt"und "knackt"alle speichen fest sind.ansonnsten schmeiss die naben raus grad die vom vorderrad ist richtig ******** jackelt nur rum flogen bei mir als erstes raus.kleiner tip am rande bring dir das zentrieren selber bei gibt gute anleitung im netz und spart sehr viel geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mixed_Metal (1. Juli 2010)

is klar aber wars bei dir auch  so das nach n zentrieren nach 3 minuten fahren alle wieder locker waren?


----------



## gnarfman (2. Juli 2010)

Nö?Hab aber auch andere naben verbaut.Hat sich noch nix gelöst.deine räder müssten mal abgedrückt werden vermute ich


----------



## Mixed_Metal (4. Juli 2010)

kann gut sein ich finds nur bisschen ******** das nach zwei monaten n rad des für sowas ausgelegt is schon in die knie geht


----------



## FrostyPeak (4. Juli 2010)

Mixed_Metal schrieb:


> kann gut sein ich finds nur bisschen ******** das nach zwei monaten n rad des für sowas ausgelegt is schon in die knie geht




was meinste warum nach 2 bis 3 monaten ne erstinspektion sein muss?
das ist absolut normal


----------



## Mixed_Metal (5. Juli 2010)

ah ok 

also alle drei monate reparieren is normal


----------



## FrostyPeak (5. Juli 2010)

nee, nach den ERSTEN 8 bis 12 wochen ist normal, weil anfangs alles nich pervers längt. wenn du perfekte laufräder willst kannste sogar nach jeder abfahrt nachzentrieren.


----------



## Zerious (5. Juli 2010)

so hab ma ne neue aktualisierung von meinen neuen parts:

- truvativ shiftguide kettenführung
- sixpack millenium lenker 760mm
- sattelstange gekürzt
und neue bereifung fat albert


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Ich brauche eine ketten führung für mein stinky six!
ich hatte mir da gedacht ne neue kurbel mit zahnkranz zu kaufen
und dann den spacer raus und nen adabter rein!

http://www.doublexstore.de/product_...BB-Mount-auf-ISCG-oder-ISCG05---Adapter-.html

http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p3449_Truvativ-Boxguide-Kettenfuehrung-Team.html

http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p4462_Truvativ-Hussefelt-1-1-DH-Kurbelset.html

funkt das mit einander oder muss ich da irgendetwas beachten?


----------



## ChrisChros (12. Juli 2010)

1. die verbaute Kurbel ist gut, sogar besser als die, die du jetzt einbauen willst
2. warum so umständlich? kannst auch eine mit Lagerklemmung einbauen
3. ich kann dir die empfehlen: http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=4b24a9d71c4fcd3fd714fa99a7871504# funktioniert absolut gut, und ist günstig

gruß christian


----------



## Rackham (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die Truvative Shiftguide Kettenführung. Die ist erstens Schaltbar und auch einfach nur zum einklemmen.

Kostet gerade mal 20 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisChros (12. Juli 2010)

die stinger ist auch zum schalten , finde die truvativ ziemlich hässlich


----------



## KonaStinkySix (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir die LS1 bzw. später dann die LS1+ eingebaut, auch ohne eine andere Kurbel einzubauen. Also dieser punkt ist überflüssig eig.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (12. Juli 2010)

Ja aber was ist mit der oberen kettenführung?
und würde das funken mit der jetzigen kurbel weil die hat ja zwei zahnkränze mit der truvativ und dem adabter?


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (12. Juli 2010)

weil ich mein umwerfer abgebaut habe und die kette auf dem großen (36T zahnkranz) da springt sie immer auf den kleinen beim springen!


----------



## KonaStinkySix (12. Juli 2010)

Ja da würde ich das kleine Blatt abbauen und eine Kettenführung montieren.


----------



## KonaStinkySix (12. Juli 2010)

Obere Führung?
Also mit der E13 hats funktioniert.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (13. Juli 2010)

Wie baut man das innenlager ab? denn ich muss die den durchmesser messen damit ich weis ISCG oder ISCG05 nehmen muss oder kann mir das jemand von euch sagen ,das brauche ich für den adabter, wenn 59,24mm dann ISCG und bei 73mm dann ISCG05
Weis einer von euch den Durchmesser?


----------



## ChrisChros (13. Juli 2010)

ganz einfach: du brauchst nur nen Tretlagerschlüssel und musst des ganz normal aufschrauben

wenn du die Stinger montieren möchtest musst du überhaupt nichts austauschen, Kurbel passt, Kettenblätter passen, schalbar isse auch


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (13. Juli 2010)

na Super!
Nur ich hab keinen tretlagerschlüssel! ;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaStinkyFan (13. Juli 2010)

Nur mal so ne Frage würde ne doppelbrückengabel gehn und sinn machen?
wenn was brauch mann dann 1,5 oder 1 1/8


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Juli 2010)

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber meines wissens nach gibt es die doppelbrücken immer nur als 1 1/8.
müsstest dir dann noch einen reduziersteuersatz kaufen (ca.40).
werde mir demnächst auch eine boxxer in mein normales stinky bauen.
dachte auch erst das 200 vorne und 180mm hinten irgendwie keinen sinn machen aber so bekommt man am vorderrad einfach mehr weggeschluckt und somit wird es ruhiger.
aber beim stinky six sind es hinten 160mm oder?
hmmm.


----------



## KonaStinkySix (13. Juli 2010)

Richtig, das Six hat hinten 160mm. Und wegen dem Tretlagerschlüssel, den gibt's in jedem Radladen zu kaufen


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Juli 2010)

also ne gabel mit 200mm und nen hinterbau mit 160mm harmonieren einfach nicht, soweit ich weiß ist der rahmen auch nur bis 160mm zugelassen, müsste man aber mal nachschauen, für mehr als 180 mm aber mit sicherheit nicht


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Juli 2010)

Ich denke in meinem normalen Stinky geht das mit den 200mm noch, denn das hat ja 180mm hinten.
Da ist der Unterschied noch nicht so krass.


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Juli 2010)

entsheident ist ja nicht undbedingt der federweg sondern die aufbauhöhe der gabel, kenne mich bei doppelbrückengabeln jetzt nicht unbedingt aus, da gibts aber auch bestimmt unterschiede, wenn man da eine einbaut die weniger hoch aufbaut müsste es funzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaStinkyFan (14. Juli 2010)

Und nen anderen Dämpfer einbaun?
Damit es sinn macht?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Juli 2010)

mit einem dämpfer der mehr hub hat würde man aber die geometrie verändern und da ist dann die frage ob das fahrverhalten dann noch ok ist.


----------



## ChrisChros (14. Juli 2010)

man kann gar keinen viel größeren dämpfer einbauen...wird durch die schwinge begrenzt, die stößt am rahmen an, außerdem muss ich mich dia-mandt anschließen


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (15. Juli 2010)

würde der den gehn ?
http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-racing-shox-van-r-daempfer-rear-shock.html


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Juli 2010)

passen würde der, denn das stinky six hat ja 200mm einbaulänge, aber dadurch bekommst du ja nicht mehr federweg.
hast dann nur einen anderen dämpfer der allerdings bis auf den ausgleichsbehälter keinen untersched zu deinem hat. also eine erhebliche performance steigerung wird da nicht sein!
und der angegebene dämpfer bei jehlebikes wird so wie er da angegeben ist wohl eine zu harte feder für dich haben... es sei denn du wiegst 120kg.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (15. Juli 2010)

ohh achso
was für ne feder würde den für 50 kg 
und welcher dämpfer ist dann gut ,der Dhx 5.0?


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Juli 2010)

50kg... also ich fahre je nach strecke 450 oder 500 im stinky mit 90kg inkl. protektoren.
also mehr als 350 würde ich wohl nicht nehmen an deiner stelle evtl. sogar 300.
und wenn du schon einen neuen dämpfer haben willst, dann würde ich an deiner stelle den vivid 5.1 nehmen. der ist recht günstig und sehr gut.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (15. Juli 2010)

ich habe jetzt nen 400er drin !


----------



## felixhoffe (6. Oktober 2010)

was ich an meinem six geändert habe ist:
-Bremsen gewechselt (Elixir R)
-anderer Sattel
-Schwalbe  Fat Albert Reifen
-Pro Griffe

Geplante änderungen:
-Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer
-Hope Pro 2 Naben
-Anderer Lenker
-Shimano Saint

und evtl. später mal die Gabel wechseln...


----------



## KonaStinkySix (7. Oktober 2010)

Saint gestern montiert :.)
Macht sich gut, nur muss ich noch die Kasette tauschen, hat da jemand ne idee welche ich nehmen könnte?
Hab mir außerdem Sixpack Griffe montiert :.)
Nur knackst des liebe Rad, weiß leider nicht warum, mal schaun, wird sich auch noch lösen lassen das Problem :.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mixed_Metal (7. Oktober 2010)

mit dem knacksen biste nich alleine^^

Tretlager ölen hilft vielleicht kommts daher


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Oktober 2010)

das kancksen habe ich auch, kommt links ausm tretlager. 


is beim treten mit dem linken fuss meist so 3knackser, dann bei der nächsten umdrehung wieder 3 knackser..


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Oktober 2010)

müsst ihr die kurbel ausbauen und ordentlich fetten, bei mir kams aber nach ner woche wieder, ich scheiß jez auch drauf, en fahrrad knackst halt


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Oktober 2010)

ich hab einfach alles ausgebaut und nach anleitung mit korrektem drehmoment wieder zusammengebaut, frisch gefettet auch, klar. 


seitdem ist es weniger geworden, aber diese 3 knackser sind noch da wenn man stark reintritt (anstiege z.b.). 


was solls, isn kona, muss lärm machen.....


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Oktober 2010)

mit knona hat des nich wirklich was zu tun, is halt die kurbel, kenne keine normale kurbel die nicht irgendwann anfängt zu knacksen

des mit dem drehmoment hätt ich auch lieber gemacht , ich bekomm meine grad net mehr auf, zu fest zugedreht^^aber solang se hält is ja alles gut


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Oktober 2010)

das mitm kona war auch net so gemeint das alle kona lärmen müssen wie blöd. 


aber ein leichtes knacksen haben alle die ich kenne. liegt wohl aber auch am benutzer und seinem fahrstil. 


is so wie: pokal oder spital....  


aber trotzdem geiles bike. das einzige was richtig stört is diese kack bremse!!!! 

ich spare grad auf ne Juicy seven, Code oder sogar ne Gust´l.... *lechz*


----------



## ChrisChros (8. Oktober 2010)

also ich find die bremse geht, hab mir vorne vor kurzem ne 200er scheibe eingebaut, packt eig ganz ordentlich zu

das es bremsen gibt die besser zupacken is klar 

aber die ursprüngliche gabel war voll fürn arsch, die war so bockelhart und hat relativ ******* angesprochen, zum glück hab ich ne neue bekommen


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Oktober 2010)

mit der gabel bin ich mehr als zufrieden. 

die bremse is total mau, fahre auch ne 203er scheibe. 

die gabel is top im ansprechverhalten, der dämpfer hinten auch. 

alles in allem ein total geiles bike. 
bis auf die bremse. 




hat eigentlich schon jemand das 2010er bike? hat ja die shimano bremse dran oder?


----------



## Mixed_Metal (8. Oktober 2010)

ich mach jez veltec rodi dh laufräder rein weil die standard teile so schnell verbeulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (8. Oktober 2010)

maul dich halt net, dann halten auch die laufräder....


----------



## KonaStinkySix (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja also ich hatt des früher auch scho mit dem Knacksen, hab auch ordentlich, also richtig ordentlich , gefettet, ging auch immer weg, aber jetzt bleibts und will nichsmehr weg 
Naja, hauptsache es läuft.
Mit der Gabel und den Bremsen hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme, nur in Livigno hab ich die Gabel etwas gemerkt, aber funktioniert eig. super. Sollte sie dochmal den Geist entgültig aufgeben, kommt halt ne neue ^^. Aber trotzdem schön und gut das Rad, find ich


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Oktober 2010)

also wenn neu neue gabel, den ne domain....


----------



## felixhoffe (8. Oktober 2010)

KonaStinkySix schrieb:


> Saint gestern montiert :.)
> Macht sich gut, nur muss ich noch die Kasette tauschen, hat da jemand ne idee welche ich nehmen könnte?
> Hab mir außerdem Sixpack Griffe montiert :.)
> Nur knackst des liebe Rad, weiß leider nicht warum, mal schaun, wird sich auch noch lösen lassen das Problem :.)



Ich würde XT oder SLX nehmen


----------



## KonaStinkySix (9. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee, danke


----------



## gnarfman (12. Oktober 2010)

KonaStinkySix schrieb:


> Saint gestern montiert :.)
> Macht sich gut, nur muss ich noch die Kasette tauschen, hat da jemand ne idee welche ich nehmen könnte?
> Hab mir außerdem Sixpack Griffe montiert :.)
> Nur knackst des liebe Rad, weiß leider nicht warum, mal schaun, wird sich auch noch lösen lassen das Problem :.)








das knacksen hab ich auch und vermute das das lager defekt ist.wenn ich die kurbel abbaue und das lager mit dem finger bewege fühlt und hört es sich an als wenn die kugeln runterfallen(im lager)ist auch nur an der linken seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnarfman (12. Oktober 2010)

ach so hat wer ne idee wie man die kettenstrebe ohne rohe gewalt abbekommt.Mir macht die schraube hülse was auch immer,an der linken seite probleme.Will nich raus die sau!


----------



## KonaStinkySix (12. Oktober 2010)

Du willst die Kettenstrebe abmontieren?
Defekt oder warum?


----------



## gnarfman (13. Oktober 2010)

zwecks lakierung das original is mir zu lady like mit den rosa schmetterlingen und so(schade um den hirsch)ne idee


----------



## KonaStinkySix (13. Oktober 2010)

aber dazu musst du doch nicht die kettenstrebe abmontiern, oder willst du's komplett weiß lackieren?


----------



## gnarfman (13. Oktober 2010)

ja man. komplett weiss matt.hinterbau ausser kettenstrebe grün sieht gut aus. hast ne idee wie ich diese ver#**#^* schraube da raus krieg


----------



## KonaStinkySix (14. Oktober 2010)

Hm, könnt schwer werden. Probiers mal mit nem Schlagschrauber wenn's dir was sagt, oder mit nem imbus mit großen hebel, vll ein rohr zur hand nehmen.


----------



## gnarfman (14. Oktober 2010)

variante mit rohr bzw lenker wurde probiert.hat sich nich viel getan ausser das ich beinahe den imbus rund gedreht hab.die vernunft hat gesiegt ich lasse die schraube drin und lackier drumrum.ist meistens so wie so voll dreck da unten


----------



## KonaStinkySix (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja oder so


----------



## muelleth (2. Januar 2011)

Hi, hat von euch jemand schon mal ne Doppelbrücke an das Kona Stinky montiert? Suche nämlich ne gabel mit 200mm Federweg und wollte wissen ob Ihr da schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt habt.


----------



## VollKontakt (2. Januar 2011)

ich persönlich hab da jetz ne 180er domain drin
überlege auch wegen ner doppelbrücke hab aber keinen bock meinen rahmen zu zerstören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (2. Januar 2011)

Die Frage ist, ob kona den Rahmen für eine doppelbrücke freigegeben hat.
Wenn nicht dann würde ich es lassen.
Ich fahre in meinem normalen stinky eine boxxer und das geht super aber da ist auch nicht so der große Unterschied zw vo und hi.
Meine alte Gabel (66er) baute genau so hoch wie die boxxer daher hat es die GEO nicht verändert.


----------



## ChrisChros (11. Januar 2011)

also meiner meinung nach machts keinen sinn ins stinky six ne 200mm gabel einzubauen, die front würde deutlich höher sein und die gesammte geometrie verändert

außerdem bin ich mir verdammt sicher dass der rahmen nicht für ne 200er gabel freigegeben ist, im fall von nem rahmenbruch hat kona dann keinerlei garantiepflichten


----------



## hyabusa (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo, so weit ich weiss darf man eine doppelbrücke anbauen aber das ist doch ehr eine einschränkung an diesem bike. dann doch lieber eine totem mit 20cm. aber über 18cm würde ich persönlich nehmen, weil es die geschwindigkeit nimmt, ich fahre wieder 16cm und bin schneller als die 6000euro downhiller mit federweg ohne ende aber wenn es auf eine fette downhillstrecke geht dann sollte das kona stinky six lieber zuhause bleiben.

gruss steffen


----------



## Toby_1987 (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
ich wollte mir auch ein Stinky Six zulegen. Habe allerdings noch ein paar Fragen. Ich würde das Rad gerne auf Diät setzten und ein paar Teile austauschen um auf 16- 16,5 kg zu kommen.

Fragen betreffen das Modell 2010 (blau):
Welche Maxxis Minion Reifen wurden hier verbaut?
- wären es die mit einer DH-Karkasse, könnte man hier ja schon mal einiges an Gewicht einsparen

Hat jemand Gewichtsangaben zu den Lenker/Vorbaukombi und den Laufrädern?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Januar 2011)

die reifen sind die günstigen drahtreifen, du kannst auf Highroller umsteigen und sparst rein rechnerisch 260gr. für beide räder. 



ich habe mein stinky (09er) auch abgespeckt und bin auf 16,2kilo gekommen. 


pedale gegen davtus wave getauscht (sin leicht aber total stabil und haben echt guten grip), Umwerfer samt schalthebel, kleines kettenblatt etc. weg, sattelstütze gegen eine Raceface für den XC bereich getauscht (sitze ja eh selten) und den Vorbau von innen Hohl-gefräst wo es ging. 


wie gesagt, alles in allen mit MAXXIS Minion 2,35" reifen (standart beim 09er) und diverse schrauben ersetzt durch titan und alu bin ich auf 16,2kilo gekommen. (titan hatte ich mal über, waren in einem schraubenpaket aus einer insolvenz dabei, musste nur passend einkürzen)  

jetzt wird es aber wieder schwerer, habe die felgen giftgrün lackiert un der lenker wird nächste woche verbreitert, das sind auch nochn paar gramm. 



PS: die jetzige 225er HOPE scheibe mit alu-spider wiegt sogar weniger als die serienmässige 180er Hayes scheibe, sind glaube 12gramm. (müsst nochmal messen) 



ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, mfg patrick.


----------



## Toby_1987 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte noch überlegt die serienmäßige Federgabel gegen eine Marzocchi 55 Micro Air Ti von 2010 austauschen. Denke das man damit ca. 600 g einsparen könnte.


----------



## Zerious (2. Februar 2011)

so wollte noch vorm grossen saisonstart nochmal bessere bremsen an mein stinky anbauen...

weiß aber noch nicht so recht welche ich mir holen soll!
tendiere im moment zwischen:

avid elixir 5 set vr hr
tektro auriga pro set vr hr

beide mit jeweils 203mm scheiben

was habt ihr so verbaut?
oder hat vll noch jemand ein anderes gutes set?
soll aber nicht mehr als 200 euro kosten...

danke schonma zerious


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Februar 2011)

nimm die avid, bremsleistung soll sehr gut sein. 

BTW: wer hat alles ne 180er gabel an seinem Six?! 
ändert sich die geometrie sehr??? 


(es nervt das KEIN hersteller oder bike-magazin beim testen gleich mit die einbaulänge dazuschreibt, zumal sich das total einfach messen lässt und dem kunden ne hilfe ist!!!)


----------



## ChrisChros (2. Februar 2011)

also ich hab die auriga an nem rad, ist nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, nimm die avid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerious (3. Februar 2011)

alles doch eher die avid...danke

ja würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob ich mir ne 180er gabel einbauen kann!


----------



## Zerious (4. Februar 2011)

so hab nochmal ne frage.
muss mir ein neus innenlager kaufen, da meine kunststoff schmutzkappe außen kaputt ist!
passt da jedes innenlager mit gehäuse breite 68/ 73mm beim kona stinky six?

und dann halt noch passend wellendurchmesser und länge....aber mir geht sum die breite!


----------



## Zerious (24. Februar 2011)

so habe mir jetzt ein NC-17 H Type S Pro Innenlager eingebaut.
nun habe ich jetzt das problem, dass meine kurbel nicht mehr passt, da die lagerschalen breiter sind. lagerschalenbreite vom fsa megaexo lager 9mm
                 lagerschalenbreite vom nc-17 h type lager 12mm

habe zudem noch eine kettenführung verbaut.
kann mir jemand vll sagen, nach was ich suchen soll.
finde einfach keine passende kurbel mit längerer achslänge bzw. ohne passenden  angaben!

danke schonmal


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Februar 2011)

hast du die kurbel ohne distanzscheiben eingebaut oder mit?
eigentlich muss das ja passen.
was ist das denn für eine kurbel?
und wieso hast du nicht nur die staubkappe ersetzt?


----------



## Zerious (25. Februar 2011)

wollte ein neues lager haben, deswegen habe ich ein komplettes bestellt!

die kurbel ist die original. fsa megaexo kurbel die verbaut war!
distanzscheiben hat die kurbel nicht und etwas abdrehen geht schlecht,weil die 4 gewindenippeldinger für das kettenblatt im weg wären!

vll muss ich nochmal probieren die kurbel OHNE kettenführung zu verbauen. vll passt das ja. 

es fehlen genau etwa die 6mm die das neue lager breiter ist


----------



## Rackham (13. März 2011)

Hi. Ich würd vorne gern ein Kettenblatt rausnehmen und such dafür noch ne geeignete Kettenführung. Würd denn die Truvativ Boxguide passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaStinkySix (13. März 2011)

Könnte funktionieren, ich finde sie aber ein wenig wartungsunfreundlich. Ich habe selbst die E13 LS1+ (http://images.internetstores.de/products/225877_LS1plus[800x600].jpg) eingebaut, und bin bis jetzt ohne Probleme mit ihr zurechtgekommen.


----------



## Rackham (13. März 2011)

Danke für den Tip. Aber ich frag deshalb speziel nach der Truvativ weil ich eventuell günstig eine bekommen würde.


----------



## KonaStinkySix (13. März 2011)

Achso. Also probieren kannst du's mal, vielleicht liegts auch an mir dass ich nicht sorecht mit der Truvativ zurecht komme (;


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (14. März 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> BTW: wer hat alles ne 180er gabel an seinem Six?!
> ändert sich die geometrie sehr???
> 
> 
> (es nervt das KEIN hersteller oder bike-magazin beim testen gleich mit die einbaulänge dazuschreibt, zumal sich das total einfach messen lässt und dem kunden ne hilfe ist!!!)




In dem Thread wurde ja schon einiges disskutiert ob sinnvoll oder nicht, aber mich interessiert eben wie Enginejunk auch ob ich denn ne 180mm Gabel einbauen kann ohne dass ich meine Geo **** und mir meinen Rahmen kaputt mach. Gibts da ne konkrete Antwort von jemandem?

Hab das 2010er Six seit letztem Jahr weil ich da mit dem Freeriden angefangen habe und für Einsteiger absolut Klasse das Bike.
Bin auch noch lang kein Pro, aber langsam gehts immer besser, schneller, höher und Gestern das erste mal die Saison im Bikepark Osternohe gewesen und da stößt die Standard Marzocchi 55 Coil einfach an ihre Grenzen....hab aber auch nix anderes erwartet.

Deswegen hätt ich gern ne bissl bessere mit mehr möglichkeiten zum Einstellen (auf mein Gewicht vorallem...wiege nur 65 kg und die 55 ist z.B. viel zu hart und man kanns halt nicht ändern, nur den Rebound).
Ne 66 Rc3 oder ne 180er Domain hab ich im Visier....Totem ist zu Fett für das Six.

Wäre schön wenn mir da jmd weiterhelfen könnte... 

Greez


----------



## Toby_1987 (18. März 2011)

Hey Jungs,

bin jetzt auch im Club der Stinky Six Fahrer.
Habe ja in der Vergangenheit ein paar Fragen zum Gewicht gehabt. Hier eine Auflistung der Teile die ich Gewogen habe + was mein Rad nach den Veränderungen jetzt wiegt.

Marzocchi 55 RS (3,04kg) getauscht gegen 55 Micro Ti (2,213 kg nachdem der Schaft gekürzt wurde)
Shimano Scheibenbremsen gegen Avid Elexir 5 
Maxxis Schläuche gegen Continental Schläuche

Aktuelles Gewicht: 17,4 kg (Rahmengröße 17)

Original Laufrad (inklusive Kranz, Reifen, Scheibe)= 3,55 kg
                     (inklusive Reifen und Scheibe)     = 3,025 kg
                     (inklusive Bremsscheibe)            = 1,593 kg 
Maxxis Reifen = 0,975 kg


----------



## Zerious (19. April 2011)

in 2-3 wochen is bei mir wieder in der nähe eine kleine "messe"!
letztes jahr gab es da auch ein kona stand. wenn es dieses jahr wieder einen gibt, werde ich mal endlich die sache mit stinky six und ner 180er gabel herausfinden........und sonstige tolle sachen, die ich erfahren werde!


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2011)

das mit der geo bei 160mm bzw 180mm gabel lässt sich ja einfach herausfinden.
einfach die eigene gabel messen und sich die daten der anderen ausm netz holen.
ist sie länger, ändert sich auch die geo.
wieviel kommt dann auf den unterschied alt/neu an.
aber pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, da ein größerer rahmen auch einen längeren radstand hat und sich dann der unterschied nicht so dramatisch auswirkt wie bei einem kurzen radstand.


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (19. April 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt seit zwei Monaten ne 66 Rc3 vorne dran und bisher hab ich nix negatives feststellen können, alles nur besser geworden eigentlich 

Würde es wieder tun und ich will auch mal behaupten, dass wenn man es net übertreibt (an das Six gleich ne 200er DualCrown oder ähnlich späße) dann geht das auch klar weil von 160 auf 180 die geo wirklich nur minimal verändert wird, dass muss so ein Rahmen einfach abkönnen...
Hab eh nen recht großen Rahmen mit 18" und da dürft dass wirklich kein Ding sein!

Gruß


----------



## Chameleon_fred (16. Mai 2011)

Servus
mein zukünftiges ist bei der post.
hab da noch fragen an die fahrer.
wisst ihr ob ich einen integrierten steuersatz fahren muss?
Könntet ihr mir el die maße für die dämpferbuchsen geben(vanilla r auf stinky six  )?
vielen dank
grüße fred


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Mai 2011)

Gude,

also ich hab jetzt leihweise ne 66 in meinem rad weil die rotz 55 schon wieder verreckt is, wie auch immer die gabel ist zu groß! die bodenhaftung bzw der druck auf dem voderrad war mit der kürzeren 55 mit weniger federweg deutlich besser, der längenunterschied ist nicht groß aber man merkts deutlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (19. Mai 2011)

Hmm okey....ich fahr die 66 jetzt schon gut 4 Monate und kann nix der gleichen berichten!
Die 55 war bretthart und verstellen konnte man ja auch nix, war kein genuss mit dem Ding zu fahren...und mit der neuen fühl ich da nen richtig derben Unterschied, und nur ins positive. Hab halt auch das ganze Bike mehr auf Freeride ausgelegt, 1-fach Kurbel, Saint Bremsen + Schaltwerk, kurzer Vorbau etc...
Was fürn Six hast du? das 09 oder 2010er?


----------



## ChrisChros (19. Mai 2011)

ich fahr das 09er, meine 55 war zuerst auch sau hart, hab se aber zu cosmic wo se auf garantie fast komplett erneuert wurde, danach lief das teil echt gut

klar an sich wird die 66 rc3 besser federn und sensibler ansprechen, aber für meinen geschmack bekommt man zu wenig druck aufs vorderrad, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich ne sl2 ata von 2007 drin hab...aber im endeffekt wird da abgesehen vom dämpfungssystem nicht viel anders sein


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ja das 2010er....aber gut, so viel um is zwischen den beiden auch nicht.
Vielleicht liegts dran dass mein Rahmen eher nen ticken zu groß ist und dass deswegen anderst rüberkommt, auf jedenfall fühl ich mich wohl damit...kommt im endeffekt wohl wirklich auf den persönlichen Geschmack an!
Allgemein würd ich aber sagen dass ne 180mm Fork an nem Six durchaus ok ist....ob man das Manko von der standard Gabel auch mit ner besseren 55 gelöst bekommt halt ich auch für ne passable Lösung, bleibt dann eben jedem selber überlassen würd ich sagen 

So long...happy trails


----------



## felixhoffe (25. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand interesse an einem 2009'er stinky six? 
Mit elixir r, vivid, answer pro taper, xt shadow....?

Oder kennt jemand einen der interesse hätte?


----------



## ChrisChros (26. Mai 2011)

Sers,

hat wer ne ahnung wo ich die schrauben die das ausfallende mit dem rahmen verbinden herbekomme? hab eine verloren...ohne fahren is eher kritisch

gruß christian


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. Mai 2011)

Schau mal da, die Schrauben einzeln gibts im Katalog wohl nicht...aber vielleicht ist trotzdem was dabei. Vielleicht ham sie einzeln auf Anfrage, müsste man per Mail nachhacken...

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pfabbfed133c14a156e20deffb39652a5/s/Kona-D-O-P-E-Ausfallende.html


http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d6/s/Kona-Lagerkit-Lager-Achse-Schrauben.html


Gruß
Uli


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Mai 2011)

wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem kona DOPE system, hat das schon mal jemand nachgerüstet?!?! 

lohnt sich das?!?! 


das ausfallende is ja mit rund 20euro sehr günstig und die pushrod würde ich mir selber bauen, von daher wäre es ja relativ kostengünstig?!?! 


was brauche ich denn alles dafür?!


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2011)

frage zur rahmengröße:

körpergröße: 178cm
schrittlänge: 83cm

mein kona hoss HT hat 18zoll, die für reines CC zu wenig wären, aber für trails und park gut funktionieren.

wenn ich die geo daten vom stinky six richtig interpretiere wäre ich da aber eher ein kandidat für 17".

was fahren die stinky six besitzer um die 180cm denn für eine rahmengröße?


----------



## ChrisChros (31. Mai 2011)

gude,

bin knappe 1,80 und fahre 17"...passt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre den 18" und bin ebenfalls knappe 1,80!
Die Größe find ich persönlich ok, aber nen ticken kleiner wär vielleicht sogar noch bissl besser....also kann ich mich dem ChrisChros nur anschließen


----------



## SG-Rider (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo leute, scheinbar seit ihr alle recht zufrieden mit eurem kona stinky six 09, stehe jetzt auch kurz vor dem kauf, könnt ihr mir mit der rahmen grösse weiter helfen? ich bin 1,70 meter groß was sollte ich mir da zulegen? 16" oder 17" .........außerdem hab ich gelehsen das ihr mit dem hinterm dämpfer nicht zufrieden seit. ich wiege 70 kilo, sollte ich mir da auch direkt ne andere feder besorgen?......wäre nett wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet, danke im voraus


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (23. Juni 2011)

Bei 1,70 wirst du mit 16" meiner Meinung bestens klar kommen!
Wegs Dämpfer...also je nach Rahmengröße is ne andere Feder verbaut, je größer der Rahmen desto härter die Feder. Sollte deshalb schon gut hinkommen...
Und wenn nicht, ne andere Feder ist kein großer Act


----------



## SG-Rider (24. Juni 2011)

So das Six ist bestellt, bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Bike_Ridder (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch noch ma ne Frage zum KONA STINKY SIX.
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Monaten das Downhill fuer mich entdeckt und habe meine Eltern ueberzeugt mir ein Bike zu hollen. 
Ein bekannter bietet mir das Kona Stinky Six Model 2009 fuer 800 euro an. Ist 800 zu viel oder gut! Ich habe eher an 600 gedacht wie seht ihr das und ich will mit dem bike auch richtige rennen bzw turniere fahren ist es gut dafuer oder ratet ihr es mir ab? 
antowrten danke!! 
Liebe gruesse Bike_Ridder


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (8. Juli 2011)

Ist es neu oder gebraucht? Wenns neu ist dann ist der Preis schon ziemlich in ordnung, kannst ja trotzdem versuchen noch was rauszuhandeln...

Die DH Sache ist dann schon bissl schwieriger....das Stinky und vorallem das kleine Six ist KEIN DH Bike, es fällt eher in die Kategorie Enduro und light Freeride!

Klar kannst damit nen DH track runter fahren, nur nen Blumentopf wirst damit wohl nicht gewinnen....da müsstest dann schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen für n Bike mit besserer Austattung und entsprechender Geo+FW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ridder (8. Juli 2011)

Es ist gebraucht.
werde ich mit dem bike langsamer? oder was ist der unterschiedt? 
und wie viel kostet den so ein Bike mit besserer ausstattung bzw ein DH Bike?
Was kann man denn gut machen mit einem Kona stinky six?


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (8. Juli 2011)

Also für ein gebrauchtes ist das meiner Meinung zu viel...
für knapp über 1000 bekommst du ja schon das 10er neu!

Eine option, wenn du ein richtiges dh bike willst, wäre z.B. das YT tues dh
kostet zwar schon etwas mehr, aber mit der Ausstattung findest du in der Preisklasse nix vergleichbares!
Hier mal ein link http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=153&xf3047=okmqc100h5nbbsktansf82p0tik33g2m

Ansonsten kannst dich auch nach was gebrauchtem umschauen hier im bikemarkt zum beispiel...

Alles was du sonst noch wissen wolltest steht schon in deiner pn


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Juli 2011)

@Bike-rider, bist du denn schon mal downhill gefahren?

wenn du anfänger bist, is das stinky six ne relativ gute wahl zum üben. 

wenn du dann weiter willst (wenn du die übung hast, en DH is nix zum tricksen oder so, das ding schreddert bergab wie nix, wennde tricksen wills brauchst übung un kraft) oder du willst en FR wo du malne leichte front hast zum rumfaxen etc. 


kommt auch immer auf das bike an. 



wenn du unerfahren bist, kauf dirn stinky six zum testen WAS du magst und dann sagste ich will in richtung DH oder FR gehen, DANN kaufste dir das passende bike. 


ich sag mal das stinky six isn guter spagat zwischen beiden welten,  DH un FR, is halt irgendwie son mittelding. ich komm damit super klar....


----------



## Bike_Ridder (10. Juli 2011)

danke  
ja hab  ich auch schon gehoert! 
aber wie ist das mit dem preis es ist gebraucht in einem guten zustandt  600 hab ich gehoert ist so maximal fuer ein gebrauchtes was sagts du?


----------



## Bike_Ridder (10. Juli 2011)

nein noch nicht bisher nur freeride!


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (10. Juli 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich sag mal das stinky six isn guter spagat zwischen beiden welten,  DH un FR, is halt irgendwie son mittelding. ich komm damit super klar....




Mit dem Rest von deinem Beitrag geb ich dir ja recht, aber des mit dem Spagat ist ja absoluter Käse 
Vielleicht ein Spagat zwischen Enduro und Light Freeride, aber ganz sicher nicht zu DH...


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Juli 2011)

naja, mit dieser klasseneinteilung hab ichs net so, aber das was kumpels fahren was im allgemeinen als "enduro" bezeichnet wird, dafür is mir im vergleich gesehen beim stinky die front zu schwer. rein vom gefühl her, sieht jeder anders, eh klar. 

ich denke das stinky isn bikeparkpanzer und kann man für leichten DH sowie leichten FR nutzen, um zu testen was man mehr mag, anfängerbike quasi. 

wenn man dann ne stufe höher is: das passende bike kaufen was im allgemeinen aber ne finanzielle herausforderung darstellt. 

wie gesagt, MEINE meinung.


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (10. Juli 2011)

Ja wie gesagt, ich geb dir ja recht dass es n Einsteigerbike usw. ist, und das Kona's schon immer sauschwer waren ist auch klar!
Und selbstverständlich kann man damit nen DH Track runter fahren....ich wollte sagen dass das Six dafür aber eigtl. nicht gedacht ist.
Ich kann auch mit nem Hardtail nen DH runter fahren....freude werd ich da keine haben aber es geht 
Wollte sagen, dass wenn du das Six konkret in ne Schuhblade stecken willst dann fällts halt zwischen Enduro extreme und Freeride! Was derjenige damit macht und wo er sich am wohlsten fühlt bleibt natürlich jedem selber überlassen


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Juli 2011)

diese ganzen klassen gehen mir mittlerweile sowieso aufn zeiger. 

super enduro, light enduro, leicht freeride etc. das nervt auf dauer und jeden monat kommt ne neue bezeichnung dazu.

kurz: mit dem stinky six kann man ganz gut bergabschreddern und auch mal faxen machen beim fliegen und der rahmen is sowieso ****fest.

welche klasse das jetz is, is doch eigentlich egal?!?! 

und für das geld (999 bei jehle) isses schon en gutes schnäppchen und jeden cent mehr als wert.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. Juli 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem kona DOPE system, hat das schon mal jemand nachgerüstet?!?!
> 
> lohnt sich das?!?!
> 
> ...



Ja. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Der Unterschied in groben Geläuf ist deutlich zu spüren. War  einmal ohne und einmal mit BMA in Braunlage unterwegs. Vor allem in den oberen verblockten Abschnitten sind die Unannehmlichkeiten die ohne BMA auftreten eliminiert. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Luftdämpfer gemacht? 

gruß


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (15. Juli 2011)

Joa, hab nen Marzocchi Roco Air TST-R reingebaut....hätte es mir garnicht besser vorstellen können 
Total feine Sache, kannst halt viel besser auf dich einstellen und harmoniert super mit dem Rahmen!

Hier mal bildlich, auf meinem Profil sind noch mehr 

Gruß


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Juli 2011)

so, jetz mnal ne frage, ich habe nur ne ganze weile gesucht nach der korrekten dämpferlänge vom 2009er stinky six. 

manche schreiben 200/51 und andere wieder 200/57, ja wasn nu?!?!


will mir en neuen dämpfer holen mit druckstufeneinstellung und bin etwas verwirrt. 

der originale FOX vanilla R hat mit gummipuffer 200/51 als mass, also stimmt das so?!?! 


hab mir damals mal die geometrie ausgerechnet, finde aber den notizblock ne mehr, ich dachte die übersetzung war 1:2,87. 

also ich bin ja für den 200/51er dämpfer. 

hab ich da recht?


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jetz eigtl. nicht vorstellen das zwischen dem 2009er und dem 2010er Rahmen n' unterschied ist, außer der Farbe, aber bei meinem sinds defintiv 200mm EBL und 57mm Hub...
Stand so auf dem MZ Roco der drin war und hab ich hier im Forum auch nochmal so nachgelesen glaub ich!
Frag doch einfach mal bei Kona nach wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, weil wie gesagt ich hab halt den 2010er, musst zwar auf englisch mailen aber bekommst nen Tag drauf immer ne nette Antwort die dir auch wirklich weiterhilft


----------



## Toby_1987 (26. Juli 2011)

Was für eine ISCG Aufnahme hat das Kona Stinky Six 2010? Bin auf der Suche nach einer Schaltbaren Kettenführung. Gibts die Truvative Shiftguide nicht als ISCG Version?


----------



## Enginejunk (26. Juli 2011)

english is kein problem, jahrelange auslandsmontage sei dank. ich werd ne mail schicken. 

 ISCG hat kein rahmen, nimm eine truvativ shiftguide mit innenlagerklemmung, die passt.


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. Juli 2011)

2010er Stinky hat beide ISCG's, alt und neu...
Den Shiftguide gibts allerdings nur für Innenlagermontasche, hatte den auch selber mal und kann sagen dass scho bissl n Schrott ist und beim Stinky funktionierts nicht mal ansatzweise!
Schaltbare Kettenführungen gibt ganz wenige und ob se dann funktionieren is wieder was anderes....tu dir nen gefallen und rüst auf ein Kettenblatt um und kauf dir ne gescheite e'thirteen Kefü


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. Juli 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ISCG hat kein rahmen, nimm eine truvativ shiftguide mit innenlagerklemmung, die passt.



Falsch!
Das 2010er hat beide und der Shiftguide hat überhaupt nichts genutzt, hat nur die Kettenlinie so derb verschoben dass mit Schalten gar nix mehr los war...


----------



## ChrisChros (26. Juli 2011)

freunde nehmt einfach der/die/das nc 17 stinger, ich habs bei meinem 2009er geklemmt und es läuft einfach nur gut...und für 25 euro kann man da nichts sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (26. Juli 2011)

ich dachte hier gings ums 09er stinky six....


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. Juli 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich dachte hier gings ums 09er stinky six....



Achso ok, joa er hat nach dem 2010er gefragt....wundert mich jetz aber schon das dass 09er garnix hat...

Wenn der Stinger funktioniert dann wärs ja super für ihn, ich konnt mich mit den Schaltbaren Kefü's irgendwie nicht anfreunden und im nachhinein frag ich mich eh wozu ich denn ne zweifach Kurbel gebraucht hab, das Bergauffahren war im Serienzustand schon kein Spaß mit dem schweren Bock, also weg damit und ruhe


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. Juli 2011)

Achjaaaa....kommt mir grad noch:
Wegen der ISCG Aufnahmen am 2010er wirst dich mit ner Innenlagerklemmung schwer tun....das verschiebt dir die Kettenlinie dermaßen dass wirklich schicht im Schacht ist :/
Das harmoniert überhaupt nicht....außer der Stinger hat ne so schmale Klemmung das dem ISCG nicht in die Quere kommst, ansonsten null Chance...


----------



## Chameleon_fred (6. August 2011)

servus....i weiß off-topic aber: is hier zufällig jemand unterwegs der mein sein stinky wäre ihm zu klein? hab mir eins in 18" gekauft und mir isses ein bissle zu groß. 
suche jetz irgendwen der tauschen würde....auch gegen was anderes.....
fürn uphill is ganz gut aber fürn manual reiß ich mir fast die hände ab.
grüße fred


----------



## Totoxl (9. August 2011)

Fr33r1d3r_263 schrieb:


> Joa, hab nen Marzocchi Roco Air TST-R reingebaut....hätte es mir garnicht besser vorstellen können
> Total feine Sache, kannst halt viel besser auf dich einstellen und harmoniert super mit dem Rahmen!
> 
> Hier mal bildlich, auf meinem Profil sind noch mehr
> ...



Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Pflitzebogen, so ein 09er Rahemn nenne ich auch bald mein eigen. Wie groß ist das auf dem Bild? Ich werde ein 20" bekommen, bin aber auch 195cm groß.


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (9. August 2011)

Der aufm Bild hat 18", ist aber der 2010er Rahmen...nicht der 09er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (14. August 2011)

Sorry meinte auch den 10er,
hier mal mein Stinker


----------



## Totoxl (24. August 2011)

Habe das Bild mal geändert, so wie so ein paar Sachen am Bike.


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2011)

Ist jetzt schon jemand in Sachen Schaltbarer Führung schlauer???


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (20. September 2011)

http://www.bionicon.com/de/zubehoer

Hab schon viel gelesen dass die Dinger super funktionieren sollen, in den Eurobike-News stand auch was drüber...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/07/eurobike-2011-bionicon/


Das gabs auch noch, aber da weiß ich nix drüber:


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/05/mrp-2x-2012/

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09...chx-der-guide-und-twenty-2x-kettenfuehrungen/


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (11. November 2011)

HalLo Alle zusammen..
Habe nochmal eine Frage! Hat die im kona Orginal Gabel (sprich Marzocchi 55) 1 1/8 oder 1.5 will mir vllt ne fox 36 zulegen
danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## ChrisChros (11. November 2011)

Die hat nen 1 1/8 Schaft!


----------



## Enginejunk (11. November 2011)

die MZ 55RS hat 1 1/8", steuerrohr am Kona is aber oben wie unten 1.5", steuersatz isn FSA ORBIT reduzierlager.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (11. November 2011)

mhm, dankeschön das heißt es ist schon serien mäßig ein reduziersteuersatz verbaut! oder.?


----------



## Enginejunk (11. November 2011)

jipp. serie is 1,5" steuerrohr mit reduziersatz auf 1 1/8" schaft von der serien 55RS gabel. 

d.h. du kannst (mit dem passenden steuersatz)  eine gabel mit tapered-schaft (1,5" > 1 1/8"),  ne gabel mit durchweg 1,5" schaft oder eine normale 1 1/8" einbauen, bei letzterer lässte den serien steuersatz drin, ausser er ist verschlissen. 


is ziehmlich flexibel der rahmen...


----------



## Totoxl (22. Dezember 2011)

Hat mal einer seinen Six Rahmen gewogen? Ich habe es leider versäumt vorm aufbauen und mich würde es mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas5 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage. Kann man das kleinere kettenblatt einfach ausbauen ohne die Kurbel wechseln zu müssen
? Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## Jan-Oliver (27. April 2013)

Moin Leute

Ich hab das Kona stinky six dark blue und wollte fragen ob es ein problem geben könnte wenn ich eine 180 mm. gabel verbauen würde? 

Liebe grüße Jan


----------



## Rackham (27. April 2013)

Hi Jan. Ne das is kein Problem. Ich hab ne Rock Shox Totem eingebaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Jan-Oliver (27. April 2013)

okay danke dir!


----------



## LostLyrics (13. November 2013)

Hallo weiss zufällig jemand die Einbaulänge vom  Dämpfer im stinky six 2009? Bin mit dem romnic irgendwie nicht zufrieden und komme in nächster Zeit nicht zum messen.  

Und habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge zum Dämpfer (75kg) Bin auf dem Gebiet leider nicht so bewandert.  

Dankeschön


----------



## Lukas5 (16. November 2013)

200mm x 57 mm Einbaulänge


----------

